# courier-authlib-0.6.20* non supporta più vpopmail

## !equilibrium

segnalo a tutti coloro che utilizzano un mail server gentoo basato su netqmail + courier + vpopmail, che il pacchetto courier-authlib-0.6.20+  non supporta più ufficialmente l'autenticazione tramite vpopmail, quindi l'upgrade a tale versione renderà impossibile l'autenticazione sul server di posta.

La soluzione al problema sta nel non fare l'aggiornamento, mascherare la versione 0.6.20 e tenersi l'attuale stabile 0.58 fin tanto che il problema non viene risolto upstream.

annuncio upstream

----------

## funkoolow

domanda forse stupida e discretamente in ritardo, ma ora che la 0.58 è anche rimossa dal portage ufficiale (ad oggi si parte come minimo dalla >=0.60.6), come si può fare per tornare alla benamata versione?

ho provato con un overlay locale seguendo queste indicazioni ma mi si incasina tutto (compilarsi si compila ma mi sparisce lo script d'avvio /etc/init.d/courier-authlib reclamato dagli altri script courier-*).

siete tutti passati a mysql?  :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> siete tutti passati a mysql? 

 

il DB non ha nulla a che vedere con il modulo vpopmail.

se fai una ricerca sul forum internazionale trovi diversi howto per passare da vpopmail a dovecot nel caso tu non faccia uso delle shared folders, altrimenti sei costretto a fare l'installazione di un altro modulo di autenticazione e a riutilizzare le tabelle del DB che hai ora tramite vpopmail (vpopmail è solo un wrapper intorno ad una serie di tabelle già preconfigurate e create dallo stesso vpopmail).

/EDIT: personalmente sconsiglio l'adozione di Dovecot per *veri server di posta* in quanto non è assolutamente vero che dovecot è il più veloce fra tutti i server IMAP/POP, lo è solo se il traffico di email è modesto, quindi ponderate bene prima di fare la migrazione o vi ritrovate con grattacapi infiniti nel breve periodo.

----------

## funkoolow

 *Quote:*   

> il DB non ha nulla a che vedere con il modulo vpopmail.

 

ok, era per dire che se non ho capito male l'altra alternativa "comoda" rimasta supportata è l'auth attraverso i dati su mysql e mi pareva strano che nessuno avesse l'esigenza come la mia di mantenere il comodo vpopmail anche a costo di un downgrade.

 *Quote:*   

> se fai una ricerca sul forum internazionale trovi diversi howto per passare da vpopmail a dovecot nel caso tu non faccia uso delle shared folders, altrimenti sei costretto a fare l'installazione di un altro modulo di autenticazione e a riutilizzare le tabelle del DB che hai ora tramite vpopmail (vpopmail è solo un wrapper intorno ad una serie di tabelle già preconfigurate e create dallo stesso vpopmail).

 

ho dato uno sguardo anche lì, ma questa soluzione di dovecot spesso suggerita non mi piace, ho la sensazione che il sistema mi si vada ad impiastrare ancora di più.

Le strade che tengo in considerazione sono:

1) reinstallazione con overlay locale della 0.58, strada già provata purtroppo con scarsi risultati (come dicevo l'installazione va a buon fine ma una volta completato l'emerge non ho più lo script di startup /etc/init.d/courier-authlib). E' la soluzione che preferirei, soprattutto per la semplicità che ho riscontrato nella creazione e gestione utenti con cui mi trovavo veramente bene.

2) passaggio a storing su mysql, alternativa che, nel caso in cui non fosse possibile migrare i vecchi dati (allo scopo ogni dritta è ben accetta), per tagliare la testa al toro mi porterebbe a buttare tutta la vecchia corrispondenza ed utenti in favore di una riconfigurazione da zero (in fondo le caselle e utenti sul server in questione non sono vitali).

ps: tanto per parlare, ma che bisogno c'era di rimuovere DEFINITIVAMENTE e RADICALMENTE dal tree la 0.58? capisco tutte le motivazioni relative alle decisioni dei manutentori originali del pacchetto, ma non bastava mascherare la versione? così facendo mi pare che abbiano ridotto lo spettro di scelte dell'utenza in maniera un pò troppo miope.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 2) passaggio a storing su mysql, alternativa che, nel caso in cui non fosse possibile migrare i vecchi dati (allo scopo ogni dritta è ben accetta), per tagliare la testa al toro mi porterebbe a buttare tutta la vecchia corrispondenza ed utenti in favore di una riconfigurazione da zero (in fondo le caselle e utenti sul server in questione non sono vitali).

 

assolutamente no, non perdi nessuna mail se cambi server IMAP; semplicemente copi la struttura di dir imap tra un server e l'altro comodamente da shell con cp o se devi spostare maildir imap incompatibili tra loro (differenti implementazioni dello standard), esiste il comodissimo imapsync che provvede a copiare una struttura maildir direttamente tramite il protocollo IMAP stesso così da preservare la compatibilità.

se stai usando courier come server imap, usa semplicemente il sistema di autenticazione "mysql" al posto di "vpopmail", riconfiguralo adeguatamente e hai finito di tribulare con vpopmail (lo potrai rimuovere tranquillamente).

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> ps: tanto per parlare, ma che bisogno c'era di rimuovere DEFINITIVAMENTE e RADICALMENTE dal tree la 0.58? capisco tutte le motivazioni relative alle decisioni dei manutentori originali del pacchetto, ma non bastava mascherare la versione? così facendo mi pare che abbiano ridotto lo spettro di scelte dell'utenza in maniera un pò troppo miope.

 

perchè c'è un bug di sicurezza critico per quella versione di courier-imap e le gentoo policy impongono la rimozione delle versioni dei pacchetti con rilevanti problemi di sicurezza.

----------

## X-Drum

leggo solo ora, 

anyway io ne ho approfittato per migrare a dovecot, cosa che vi

suggerisco caldamente per varie ragioni. (mi chiedo perche' non l'ho fatto prima)

----------

## Apetrini

@X-Drum: già fatto da tempo, sui miei server in produzione va sempre dovecot + exim + spamassassin. Tutti domini virtuali ovviamente. Ogni server non tiene tanto, circa 200-300 account su 3-4 domini. E attivo solo l'imap4 (per scelta) con connessioni TLS o SSL obbligatorie. Anche smtp è autenticato e l'utenticazione è possibile solo su sessioni TLS o SSL.

Anche su macchine "desktop" molto modeste come Core 2 Duo 1.8 Ghz con 200 utenti imap di cui almeno metà ha il blackberry e quindi anche la rim si connette, il carico sulla macchina è irrisorio. Nei momenti di maggior utilizzo non ho mai visto top che mostrasse un processo che usa piu del 4% per piu di 2 secondi (ovviamente è l'interprete perl di spamassassin).

Spezzo una lancia anche in favore di spamassassin che devo dire mi blocca praticamente tutto lo spam( è molto raro che passi). Uso principalmente pyzor, razor, dcc e filtro bayesiano con un minimo di taratura(non uso graylisting). Anche exim da una grossa mano per combattere lo spam bloccando un buon 60-70 % di mail già a livello di connessione smtp (regole acl).

Una cosa che ho trovato veramente utile di dovecot è che supporta le acl locali e globali per le cartelle imap. Vi spiego, siccome in alcune aziende mi chiedono sempre del backup della posta e vorrebbero che ogni utente sia in grado da solo di recuperare una mail dal backup, ho usato le cartelle (con acl) imap a tale scopo. Ora ogni utente ha 2 cartelle imap piu del solito (di sola lettura), Backup_delle_mail_inviate e Backup_delle_mail ricevute. Exim si preoccupa di metterci dentro le cose giuste e ovviamente il backup sta su un nas(con raid 1) ma è montato sul server di posta.

Con imap riesco a configurare i client (credo outlook 2007 e entourage principalmente)  a scaricarsi solo le intestazioni delle cartelle di backup. Se uno poi vuole recuparere la mail, basta che la trova e la trascina dentro la normale cartella Posta in arrivo (o Inbox).

Usando imap è possibile inoltre configurare i client in modo da avere in cache gli ultimi 50 messaggi (cosi si possono consultare offline) e la cache totale delle cartelle custom (create dagli utenti per catalogare le mail).

Insomma, dopo tutte queste chiacchere, cosa volevo dire con tutto ciò??? Voglio dire che consiglio anche io dovecot assolutamente e consiglo soprattutto (a chi è ancora ostinato) di usare imap poichè puo fare tutto quello che fa il vecchissimo pop3 e anche di più.

----------

